# Canon 30D "clicks" or number of shutter actuations



## haywood J

Question.  Can anyone help to understand how I can determine how many shutter actuations or "clicks" I have taken with a Canon 30D camera.   Since one is able to reset the counter (and I have) it is not a reliable measurement.     Someone suggested an up load to Flickr -- I found that is off by 5000 as well.    Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## epp_b

It should be in the EXIF data of every image you take.  For Nikon, it's labeled "Total pictures".  I'm not sure what it is for Canon.

The last image you have taken with your camera will have the total number of actuations that have been taken with the camera.


----------



## table1349

haywood J said:


> Question.  Can anyone help to understand how I can determine how many shutter actuations or "clicks" I have taken with a Canon 30D camera.   Since one is able to reset the counter (and I have) it is not a reliable measurement.     Someone suggested an up load to Flickr -- I found that is off by 5000 as well.    Any assistance would be appreciated.




You send it to Canon and pay for it or you don't get it at all.  Only the xD series bodies have the ability to be read for total shutter actuations with an end user program.


----------



## Ejazzle

epp b, where do you see that number? i dont see it anywhere...


----------



## epp_b

Like I said, I don't know how Canon labels the total picture count in EXIF data, or even if they record it to EXIF in the first place.

Try this:
1) Take an exposure
2) Transfer the resulting JPEG to your computer
3) Download and install IrfanView
4) Open the JPEG in IrfanView
5) Press I, then press E

You now have a dialogue box displaying *all* of the EXIF data.  Non-dedicated image data viewers (like a Windows file properties dialogue, for example) dumb things down and only display some of the EXIF data.

You should have IrfanView anyway, it's fantastic!


----------



## Jklersy

so can you tell me how many pics have been run on this camera body.  I bought it used and cant seem to figure this out.

Make - Canon
Model - Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT
Orientation - Top left
XResolution - 72
YResolution - 72
ResolutionUnit - Inch
DateTime - 2008:12:04 21:50:27
YCbCrPositioning - Co-Sited
ExifOffset - 196
ExposureTime - 1/3.3 seconds
FNumber - 1.80
ExposureProgram - Aperture priority
ISOSpeedRatings - 100
ExifVersion - 0221
DateTimeOriginal - 2008:12:04 21:50:27
DateTimeDigitized - 2008:12:04 21:50:27
ComponentsConfiguration - YCbCr
ShutterSpeedValue - 1/3 seconds
ApertureValue - F 1.80
ExposureBiasValue - 0.00
MeteringMode - Partial
Flash - Flash not fired, compulsory flash mode
FocalLength - 50 mm
UserComment - 
FlashPixVersion - 0100
ColorSpace - sRGB
ExifImageWidth - 3456
ExifImageHeight - 2304
InteroperabilityOffset - 9230
FocalPlaneXResolution - 3954.23
FocalPlaneYResolution - 3958.76
FocalPlaneResolutionUnit - Inch
CustomRendered - Normal process
ExposureMode - Auto
White Balance - Auto
SceneCaptureType - Standard
Maker Note (Vendor): - 
Macro mode - Normal
Self timer - Off
Quality - Fine
Flash mode - Not fired
Sequence mode - Continous
Focus mode - MF
Image size - Large
Easy shooting mode - Manual
Digital zoom - None
Contrast - High , +1
Saturation - Normal
Sharpness - Normal
ISO Value - 32767
Metering mode - Partial
Focus type - Auto
AF point selected - 
Exposure mode - Av-priority
Focal length - 50 - 50 mm (1 mm)
Flash activity - Not fired
Flash details - 
Focus mode 2 - 8
White Balance - Auto
Sequence number - 0
Flash bias - 0 EV
Subject Distance - 0
Image Type - Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT
Firmware Version - Firmware 1.0.3
Owner Name - unknown<Pd
Camera Serial Number - 1120626947 (42CB26883)
File number - 130 - 3012
Thumbnail: - 
Compression - 6 (JPG)
XResolution - 72
YResolution - 72
ResolutionUnit - Inch
JpegIFOffset - 9716
JpegIFByteCount - 6327


----------



## epp_b

My best guess would be "File Number", or 3012 actuations, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jklersy

Darn.  That number is my reset number, I reset it no thinking.  I did buy it used so I'm not sure how used it really was.


----------



## table1349

If you are a Canon user read this post.  It explains it all.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1462054&postcount=3


----------



## dtornabene1

Just an F.Y.I.  The previous poster was correct in saying the 3000 number is the file number, but just since it was last reset as you already noticed.

What concerned me more was your Firmware version.  The latest version is 1.0.6.  Also, make sure you have downloaded the latest version of Canon's DPP.  All free to you as a Canon user from their Website.

This is the link for the 30D:

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...ategoryid=215&modelid=12929#DownloadDetailAct

I know it's not exactly what you are looking for, but hope this helps you and others.

- Nick


----------



## 250Gimp

hhhmmmm....

If you look at second line from the top of the Exif it says that the camera is a 

"Model - Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT"

That doesn't seem like a 30d to me!!


----------



## Big Mike

> "Model - Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT"
> 
> That doesn't seem like a 30d to me!!


Not the same person.  The OP was Heywood J, asking about a 30D.  Jklersy has the XT.


----------



## Garbz

Btw for the record different cameras even from the same manufacturer record them in different places in the EXIF and some don't record it at all.

There is no generic blanket statement saying it is located in the EXIF and called "blah"


----------



## dtornabene1

Garbz said:


> Btw for the record different cameras even from the same manufacturer record them in different places in the EXIF and some don't record it at all.
> 
> There is no generic blanket statement saying it is located in the EXIF and called "blah"


 
True, but in the case of the 30D the location in the EXIF as I noted above is correct.  You are right though, I should be more specific next time.

Thanks for pointing that out!

-Nick


----------



## 250Gimp

Oops!  :taped sh:


----------



## Horsephotogr

Freaking out a bit. I see my actuations as this: Camera Actuations:    -1471479744

The other part, where I read on a forum from '07 that there is a formula for calculating this info:
Image Type:    Canon EOS 30D
    Actuation Counter:    64
    Actuation Multiplier:    43083
    Canon Tag93 Length:    32
    Canon TagA0 Length:    28

Yikes! I know I take a lot of photos... AND maybe my hunch to buy another camera was right. Any suggestions?


----------



## Horsephotogr

I also, just read, that one cannot get this info on a 30d. Only Canon can. Whew! Still a few shots left. 

(yes, I am a dork and am completely aware of it)
:thumbsup:


----------



## 2use

gryphonslair99 said:


> haywood J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question. Can anyone help to understand how I can determine how many shutter actuations or "clicks" I have taken with a Canon 30D camera. Since one is able to reset the counter (and I have) it is not a reliable measurement. Someone suggested an up load to Flickr -- I found that is off by 5000 as well. Any assistance would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You send it to Canon and pay for it or you don't get it at all. Only the xD series bodies have the ability to be read for total shutter actuations with an end user program.
Click to expand...

 
I actually am trying to get more info on the same question but for a 5D camera - how can i find out its true full usage? You say that the xD series cab be read for total with a program, what program?

Also see this thread i just created for my own similair question. Thread


----------

